# Frage wegen Steam Download



## $niper (3. Juli 2011)

Hallo Liebe Community,

Ich hab folgendes Problem.

Bei mein Steam Download (Just Cause2 und andere Games...) steht da immer das es auf 73,200,bis 800 KB/s geht dann wieder runter auf 0 und dann hält der Download an. Das dauert eine Weile bis die Spiele dann installiert sind. Das Problem ist ich mache Lets Plays und hab mir eine Menge Spiele gekauft und meine Leute die das ankucken regen sich auf warum ich 
keine Videos mehr reinstelle. 

Ich bitte um Hilfe was man da machen kann.

Danke im Vorraus.

Liebe Grüße, $niper


----------



## K3n$! (3. Juli 2011)

Willkommen im Forum 


Wird deine Internet Leitung, während die Geschwindigkeit auf null geht, unterbrochen ?
Lädst du noch andere Sachen nebenbei herunter ?
Security Suiten aktiv, die da Probleme machen könnten ?
Hast du auch schon mal andere Steam Server probiert ?


----------



## $niper (3. Juli 2011)

Danke für das Wilkommen  

Wird deine Internet Leitung, während die Geschwindigkeit auf null geht, unterbrochen ? Ne auf Speed.io hab ich eine Download Geschwindigkeit von 10764 Kbit/s
Lädst du noch andere Sachen nebenbei herunter ? Ne ^^
Security Suiten aktiv, die da Probleme machen könnten ? was ist das?
Hast du auch schon mal andere Steam Server probiert ? Wie meinst du das auf andere steam server bzw wie geht das ?


----------



## ChaoZ (3. Juli 2011)

Momentan sind die Steam Server wegen dem Summer Sale voll ausgelastet, deswegen ist das ganz normal. Warte mit dem Download bis zum 11. Juli und alles wird reibungslos klappen. Oder du lädst jetzt und lässt das über dich ergehen. ^^


----------



## $niper (3. Juli 2011)

Naja ist ja Blöd danke für die Antwort! 

Ich würd gerne warten aber ich lass meine Fans net im Stich und muss das wohl über mich ergehen lassen.  *kotz*


----------



## Re4dt (3. Juli 2011)

Wie Chaoz sagte völlig Normal. ^^ 
Lade gerade BC2 runter und hab das selbe Problem.


----------



## $niper (3. Juli 2011)

yup hehe ^^


----------



## Leandros (3. Juli 2011)

Ja, bei mir auch. Steam is völlig abgefuckt.  Ich lade nur mit knapp 370 kb/s runter! (Ok, für manche ist das normale, aber für mich ist das 1/15 meines normalem Download Speeds )


----------



## Gothic1806 (3. Juli 2011)

Ist bei mir gestern das gleiche gewesen aber der Tipp mit dem Downloadserver wechsel ist gut konnte statt über Frankfurt ( 260kb/s ) in Hamburg mit 2mb/s laden .


Mfg Markus


----------



## Borkenkaefer (3. Juli 2011)

Hab mir heute auch Just Cause 2 runter geladen. Genau das selbe Thema.
Hat halt ewig gedauert, aber nun ist es ja da. Glaub Darksiders werd ich mir auch leisten


----------



## K3n$! (3. Juli 2011)

$niper schrieb:


> Danke für das Wilkommen
> 
> Wird deine Internet Leitung, während die Geschwindigkeit auf null geht, unterbrochen ? Ne auf Speed.io hab ich eine Download Geschwindigkeit von 10764 Kbit/s
> Lädst du noch andere Sachen nebenbei herunter ? Ne ^^
> ...



1. Das solltest du wenn dann nur im Routermenü erkennen können. Dort wird dein Internetanschluss mitgelogt, sodass potenzielle Verbindungsabbrüche und Neuverbindungen dort zu erkennen wären.
2. -
3. Security Suiten = Antiviren Komplettpakete à la Norton Internet Security oder Avira Premium Security Suite, usw. 
4. Die Steam Server, von denen du herunterlädst, kannst du wie folgt ändern:

Anzeige -> Einstellungen -> Downloads + Cloud -> Im zweiten Feld den Server wählen.


Ich hab mir eben auch gleich das BFBC2 Pack für 10€ geholt


----------

